

What it’s like to write speeches for a rude, rambling and disgraced politician - bramgg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/book-party/wp/2015/07/08/what-its-like-to-write-speeches-for-a-rude-rambling-and-disgraced-politician/

======
therobot24
A lot of what's mentioned in the article is delivered as particularly shady,
which some of it definitely is, however i would chalk up the remainder as
necessary political strategy. When news outlets jump on any blunder (sometimes
even something as simple as a stutter [1]), it really forces politicians
overanalyze and stress about stupid things (such as the 3 points thing).

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2012/dec/06/ed-balls-
won...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2012/dec/06/ed-balls-wont-
apologise-stammer)

